# Track relays, for Insulated,rail, and device (gates), operation.



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

I have purchased, couple of relays, as I have learned Lionel 14098 5 wire ( cross/gate), must have them,
and Lionel 24248, 2 wire, it removes the 153c. off the track. I have the Azatrax for the 14098, and addressing problem
but the simple 2 wire , 24248, is being a pain, as my accessory trans , 4 post V - model, is continuing to show short.
1) I think I have inspected all insulators, and hope to be OK, ( i dont know how I would check , but inspection)
2) I have even unplugged the two wires, from the 24248 gate for checking purposes why I have a short
3) I have reviewed, all wires back and forth, from ZW, and V trans formers for correctness.

Notes: I still have a common black wire from U post to U post, from the V to the ZW, because I am trying to run the other gates on the same
B post, with the Azatrax, relay and a 2nd set of crossing gates ( Lionel 14098 and diagram shows to do that wire, QUESTION, do you need separate accessory posts for insulated blocks!!!!
I have not done any kind of phase checking, between the transformers- just now learning about phasing.
I have wired the train sensing driver ( Hennings), by a diagram from person, that knows these relays,, but with the FIG 2, diagram that came with the driver
there is a difference of one post being the number #4 post going left to right, does not have a wire on one diagram and then on the other diagram it does have a wire
POSSIBLE ideas, on why my gates using the relay, or my current wiring ( remember the gate is not even attached), still shows a short on the Accessory Transformer, V type- B post
wheeeewww , yep I am tired
thanks in advance, - Terry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since I designed the board and wrote the document, maybe I can help. 

Here's Figure 2, what #4 post are you referring to?


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you for a beginning , John
Post in question, is the NC # 1

I have attached, the other diagram. , since I am trying to get crossing gates goiing, but in typing this reply, I see another difference, on the #5, ( Com 1), Fig #2 shows, Gnd, which I assume would be
the accessory ground post, BUT, where as on the diagram, I attached, this #5 or ( Com1), is going to Accessory trans form Pwr, ( and that sure enough is not a Grnd), Gracious !!
I also, have just now seen your email at bottom of the page.
I we need to go that route

1) I have > sense,-- to insulated rail
2) hot is to center rail, by way of track power, transformer
3) ground --- outside rail, via Power transformer U post,
4) NC 1 nothing
5) com 1 - straight to power post on accessory tranf
6) NO #1 straight shot to the other clip on of the crossing gate

and the last wire from the black clip on crossing gate, (24248), goes straight to neg post on acces transf.

With my typing I see another, issue being #5 post ( Com 1),
Looks like the diagram from, a social media group, could be in error.

I have a 1034 transf, showing 14 volts, on the B, and can use it to power this relay by itself
but, as you know these gates have clips underneath, would I use a single distribution post underneath, to feed wires at same time to gate and the signal driver
thanks !!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I can't read that diagram, too small. In any case, that's not something I generated, so I don't know where it came from.

I'm confused, the 6-24248 is a manual crossing gate, no electrical connection.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry copied wrong number from internet, 252 auto gate , on gate itself. 2 prong,
Have started moving stuff already, got smaller accessory transformer out ,
and NOW , have post #5 Comm 1 straight to 1034 transf, ground.

I assume I can place a dist board, where the black dot, is on the power feed, and take wires to both clips on the gate, and also to the NC #1 and NO #1 also on the board.
baffles me placing a pwr wire on the black end of the gate , but assuming again, that is the idea of what the relay does,








thought I would try a larger pic of the diagram. that got me in a little trouble, and what does that Black DOT on the power feed mean, on FIG 2 ? thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The black dot is an insulating pin that is defining the insulated rail portion. Your previous comment was correct, you just send the power through the common and normally open contacts for those simple gates. When the relay activates, the gates come down.


----------

